# BOTY and TOTY contenders for 2012...



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah I know its a lil early to discuss but I didnt wanna mess up homies thread.. So whos all qualified to win it so far?? Anyone here going for the title?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm going for boty see y'all in woodland lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i see one luv comen back .


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like tony o is taking the trike the bike one is still up for debate


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO is done with the trike, bike is up for grabs... my money if he shows is on Azteca ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TonyO is done with the trike, bike is up for grabs... my money if he shows is on Azteca ...


Who won in az?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I HEAR THERES GOING TO BE A #1 TRIKE COMING FROM MV,CA TAKING THE TOTY??? CASPER CAN TELL U THAT ASWELL


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I HEAR THERES GOING TO BE A #1 TRIKE COMING FROM MV,CA TAKING THE TOTY??? CASPER CAN TELL U THAT ASWELL


MV????


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Top trike contenders...
Lil diablita
Green with envy


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Top bike is up in the air could be any body..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Who won in az?


Lunch Money but i own that frame now, he is gonna take a couple years off.. he still gonna show the new pirate bike thou in vegas but hellboy beat that so Hellboy has the edge... but Paz is redoing MOS but will it get done in time for Vegas??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MORENO VALLEY


INKEDUP said:


> MV????


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> MV????


Moreno Valley.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Top bike is up in the air could be any body..


Brown Suga is still out there, he got new parts too


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Lunch Money but i own that frame now, he is gonna take a couple years off.. he still gonna show the new pirate bike thou in vegas but hellboy beat that so Hellboy has the edge... but Paz is redoing MOS but will it get done in time for Vegas??


IF MOS SHOWS UP GAME OVER...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ISNT ELITE BRINGING OUT NEW UPGRADES ON SOME OF THEIR RIDES???....LEGIONS AS WELL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> IF MOS SHOWS UP GAME OVER...


Yea, suprised me when they showed up in mesa, and i asked Sal if that means their going for it again and he said Sabastian was already working on the mods and gonna repaint it.. But who knows, Sal said they wanna compete with someone not just take an open title.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR WOODLAND TO SEE WHO SHOWS UP...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> ISNT ELITE BRINGING OUT NEW UPGRADES ON SOME OF THEIR RIDES???....LEGIONS AS WELL


Yea thats why i said Azteca and maybe even Poison, i know he had nice parts already and a bad ass display.. Legions always bring heavy hitters..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR WOODLAND TO SEE WHO SHOWS UP...


Is that the only show left to qualify?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Is that the only show left to qualify?


Yup I think so


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yea thats why i said Azteca and maybe even Poison, i know he had nice parts already and a bad ass display.. Legions always bring heavy hitters..


I HAVE A FEELING THIS YEAR GONNA B OFF THE HOOK....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yea thats why i said Azteca and maybe even Poison, i know he had nice parts already and a bad ass display.. Legions always bring heavy hitters..


Poison sold all his old parts and got everything new but don't think he's coming out this year... And no one from legions is going... So basically who ever qualifies at the last show might take it... Wat about tempest?... Az war chief?... So ur showing the trike? Or someone else is getting that trike category?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Poison sold all his old parts and got everything new but don't think he's coming out this year... And no one from legions is going... So basically who ever qualifies at the last show might take it... Wat about tempest?... Az war chief?... So ur showing the trike? Or someone else is getting that trike category?


I also own AZ Warchief, and no i wont be showing that, Tempest and One luv I dont believe qualified yet, and if woodland is the only one left its gonna be hard for them to drive out there to do so..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I also own AZ Warchief, and no i wont be showing that, Tempest and One luv I dont believe qualified yet, and if woodland is the only one left its gonna be hard for them to drive out there to do so..


Dam Hoarder


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I also own AZ Warchief, and no i wont be showing that, Tempest and One luv I dont believe qualified yet, and if woodland is the only one left its gonna be hard for them to drive out there to do so..


Dam this year there's no competition


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

casper805 said:


> Poison sold all his old parts and got everything new but don't think he's coming out this year... And no one from legions is going... So basically who ever qualifies at the last show might take it... Wat about tempest?... Az war chief?... So ur showing the trike? Or someone else is getting that trike category?


:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

My $$ on Blue Crush lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam Hoarder


You have 6 instate projects, one out of state project thats been getting painted for about 2 years that you forgot about... whenever you can forget how many bike projects you have, you have a problem fuckwad


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My $$ on Blue Crush lol


Honestly if he would show, he will prolly win ... but i heard he needed to go overseas and kill all the Bin Ladins and then he will show Blue Crush...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like sugar rush will be in the run lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> looks like sugar rush will be in the run lol


Fuck yes.... bout time... should just qualify clowny while ur entering stuff


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

If the trike parts are done next week I will drive to Cali to qualify .for Vegas ..I will give all trikes run for there money


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

woodland is the last show before vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cum get u sum said:


> If the trike parts are done next week I will drive to Cali to qualify .for Vegas ..I will give all trikes run for there money


from the way it looks u will win easy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no clown this year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> no clown this year


 you know u wanna show it.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> you know u wanna show it.....


nope


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy aint got a chance against any of the bigger bikes...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

96tein said:


> HellBoy aint got a chance against any of the bigger bikes...


I remember last year everyone talking about who they thought should win BOTY, not one mentioned One Luv... and he took it, and it made me realize how detailed that bike is, and with the last two years the judges giving BOTY to smaller and smaller bikes, it shows that anyone can win now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My $$ on Blue Crush lol


I apreciate the compliment bro, really I do, and by all means that is what i built the bike for originally to compete for the b.o.t.y. but, na woulnt be able to get out west to qualify let along get to vegas. I'll be thousands of miles away by than. To the top contenders that do compete I wish you all the best of luck though and can't wait to see what happens.



:RO~Chucky: said:


> Honestly if he would show, he will prolly win ... but i heard he needed to go overseas and kill all the Bin Ladins and then he will show Blue Crush...


hahahha yessir, kinda sumptin like that, lmao not the bin ladins though. Hopefully when I get back I'll be able to show it out there, win or loose at that time, I still want to show it how it is now. And by the way your bike is up there man, you never know I can see chucky getting a top 3 as well bro. 



:RO~Chucky: said:


> I remember last year everyone talking about who they thought should win BOTY, not one mentioned One Luv... and he took it, and it made me realize how detailed that bike is, and with the last two years the judges giving BOTY to smaller and smaller bikes, it shows that anyone can win now


word I kinda like it like that that it's opened up the doors to other sizes other than 20" it leaves more options and more surprises come awards time.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Well u got to think bout it for second no 16 or 20" qualify for boty last yr so judges scoop down to the next class witch was12" so john had the advantage to take the title... Remember who took top 3 last yr ......if one luv goes to woodland and qualify he might take it or tempest but i doubt tempestt will be there cause he so far behind on the wego tour on points he hasnt done much traveling, unless he was saving his money for woodland and vegas and lil madlito took third best of show last yr if one luv dont show then lil madlito might take it and it beat brown sugar that bike never took top 3last yr unless he qualify in woodland...this should be intresting for boty and toty


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

we will have to wait an see what shows up in woodland before anyone can make predictions, but remember some of the bikes that qualified in Mesa Az. And Bakersfield might not even make it out to Vegas so we might all say oh so an so got this or blah blah blah has it wrapped up but if they dont show they cant win. 
Being Woodland is last chance to qualify me persinaly can not see half these guys makin the long drive just to have to turn around an do it again the following week. Tony already qualified one luv needs to brown sugar as well as tempes. If they are all plotting on being in woodland then holy fuckin shit balls its gonna be a big show... An with that said atx should bring smiley and Dr. Pepper. He talks about his bikes like there gods an shit so lets bring them out an see how he does against everyone... Lmao jk jk his bikes could not hold a candle next to ours. Spongebob frame unfinished is cleaner then his shit...

MY PREDICTION IS EVERYONE THAT SAYS THEY AINT GOING ARE FULL OF SHIT AN FUCKIN WITH ALL OF US, THERE GOIN TO BE THERE NEW FRAME MODS PARTS DISPLAYS. THEY AINT BEEN PREPARING FOR TITLE RUNS TO LAST MINUTE DROP OUT... 
SEE YALL IN WOODLAND.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

naw they not coming


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait to see wat gt bike as in store


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

What bout dragon heart? I know his new parts are off the hook and what about 51/50 if he make to woodland ?????


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

lesstime said:


> What bout dragon heart? I know his new parts are off the hook and what about 51/50 if he make to woodland ?????


LIL MALDITO TAKES OUT DRAGON HEART ANY DAY ABD 5150 NOT GUNNA BE READY..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh cool just thinking


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure One Luv is retired.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Be dope if 51/50 got done in time to make woodland, but being he is in basecoat still parts are not engraved yet an chrome he wont be ready untile next season.....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

96tein said:


> Be dope if 51/50 got done in time to make woodland, but being he is in basecoat still parts are not engraved yet an chrome he wont be ready untile next season.....


When's woodland?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

casper805 said:


> When's woodland?


sept 29th on a sat.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Who qualified in bakers?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

who ever won 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Brown Suga is still out there, he got new parts too


u no it chucky in the lab as we speek.......:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> who ever won 1st 2nd and 3rd


:rimshot:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Mesa BOTY Qualifiers:

M.O.S.
Hellboy
Pirate Bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait to see wat gt bike as in store


Shhhhhhhhhhh 0_o


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Azteca!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I'm pretty sure One Luv is retired.


why ?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> why ?


Heard innovative customs is coming out with something


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

yea but it wont b done till nov some time he is in the stock to stun build off as i am if so good luck to sam


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lesstime said:


> What bout dragon heart? I know his new parts are off the hook and what about 51/50 if he make to woodland ?????


As far as the dragon's part's go, they wont be ready until next year, i am paying off a new refridgorater and now fighting a fraudulent purchase on my bank account so i cant get nothing done till those are handled, but the dragon will have it's turn one day, ask for the vegas show, i will still be showing for the fun of it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> As far as the dragon's part's go, they wont be ready until next year, i am paying off a new refridgorater and now fighting a fraudulent purchase on my bank account so i cant get nothing done till those are handled, but the dragon will have it's turn one day, ask for the vegas show, i will still be showing for the fun of it.


THE Dragon..... what up Matt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST CONFIRMED A HEAVY HITTER WILL BE IN WOODLAND....!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> JUST CONFIRMED A HEAVY HITTER WILL BE IN WOODLAND....!!!


Flash?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it flash 2


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Flash 3?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

0_o


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i should have my homie mario bring his bike back out wild suspense


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea there's a few things that need some touch ups but it would be nice to see it back out


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Yea there's a few things that need some touch ups but it would be nice to see it back out


yup but i know he wont we should put ur bike back together


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup but i know he wont we should put ur bike back together


How we gonna do that lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> How we gonna do that lol


oh yeah will put clowns forks and sissy bars lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

People should post their rides


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> oh yeah will put clowns forks and sissy bars lol


Hmmm that might work lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Hmmm that might work lol


lets do maybe for woodland show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea we can try it bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT just a few days left to see who all is going to Woodland!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK...


cant wait.. Its gonna be war, everyone is rushin to get ready for this one it seems...

What 12" bikes will be there.? I know myself with
HellBoy
lil TIGRESS

Mikey's nef with Baby X

Who else though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> cant wait.. Its gonna be war, everyone is rushin to get ready for this one it seems...
> 
> What 12" bikes will be there.? I know myself with
> HellBoy
> ...


I would take my lil tiger if the had an under construction class.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I would take my lil tiger if the had an under construction class.


Take it anyways...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Take it anyways...


Nah. I'm going to have enough shit in my trunk that day with everything else I'm taking.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Take it anyways...


x2.. sup Raul. how you been bro...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> x2.. sup Raul. how you been bro...


I been alright. Been through some bullshit lately but I been keeping my head above water. I'm about to move next month then go on a vacation and when I get back it will be time to work on the lil tiger again. 

How about you? What else you been up to?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I been alright. Been through some bullshit lately but I been keeping my head above water. I'm about to move next month then go on a vacation and when I get back it will be time to work on the lil tiger again.
> 
> How about you? What else you been up to?


same here bro, been going through alot of BS. but like you Im keeping my head up.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nah. I'm going to have enough shit in my trunk that day with everything else I'm taking.


You goin this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> You goin this year?


Looks like I posted in the wrong topic lol. I thought it was the woodland show out here in Cali. I want to go. I got a few memebers interested in going but I might not go since I will probably be in the middle of moving. If I go it will be a last minute thing but I won't be taking any bikes.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> cant wait.. Its gonna be war, everyone is rushin to get ready for this one it seems...
> 
> What 12" bikes will be there.? I know myself with
> HellBoy
> ...


Baby Step's might be there...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> Baby Step's might be there...


Hope so....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My vote is Hellboy for boty!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going to be a tuff one only reason why they gave a 12'' boty last was cuz they had no choice there was no 20'' rad bike there it will be bad ass if hell boy gets it but it will be tuff we will soon know in woodland me and kevin went to all the shows in this tour and we realy didnt see much but like they say woodland is the last stop so who ever wats to get the title has to make the woodland show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Would be rad if I did get it, but if all the bikes that say there commin out to woodland do then im out... M.o.s. Is gonna be in vegas so right now im seeing him for boty. Only time can tell though


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Would be rad if I did get it, but if all the bikes that say there commin out to woodland do then im out... M.o.s. Is gonna be in vegas so right now im seeing him for boty. Only time can tell though


M.O.S. has already taken the title twice didn't he?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok so can someone explain to me how boty works? I thought a bike can only win twice.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ok so can someone explain to me how boty works? I thought a bike can only win twice.


if u leave it the same u cant but if u do some major changes u can


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

like spawn if they do some changes he can compete again


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Can win twice. Has to have a full makeover before able to compete again....
Atleast from what im understanding....
Lunch money for example took toty maxed out an in mesa az. He had all new frame built an base coated ready for paint. Word on the street is he is out of the game now an sold LM but im callin bs he aint done. lol 
So like I said I understand it as can take two consecutive titles, major mods to frame get done an can come baack for another run.. Or just take the title maxed out an leave it at that... If im wrong somebofy please correct me. Cause im not 100% sure


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Couldnt have said it any better


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Can win twice. Has to have a full makeover before able to compete again....
> Atleast from what im understanding....
> Lunch money for example took toty maxed out an in mesa az. He had all new frame built an base coated ready for paint. Word on the street is he is out of the game now an sold LM but im callin bs he aint done. lol
> So like I said I understand it as can take two consecutive titles, major mods to frame get done an can come baack for another run.. Or just take the title maxed out an leave it at that... If im wrong somebofy please correct me. Cause im not 100% sure


cool thats what I thought but someone was saying that it's 3 time now.. lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> like spawn if they do some changes he can compete again


would not want to change a thing on Spawn, it's a part of lowrider history.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Couldnt have said it any better


X 2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> would not want to change a thing on Spawn, it's a part of lowrider history.


 true ................. build ur own damit stop buying all the comps lol are u trying to build ur own boty is that why u getting all these past boty bikes lol.........................................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> would not want to change a thing on Spawn, it's a part of lowrider history.


Take it out to the Texas wego shows and show them what's up.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> true ................. build ur own damit stop buying all the comps lol are u trying to build ur own boty is that why u getting all these past boty bikes lol.........................................



hahahah fucker.. I got something in the works but not for boty.. Just had my reasons for picking up Spawn and Storm.... I will be working with John West on a new project....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Take it out to the Texas wego shows and show them what's up.


to far.. Cali and Vegas is it for me... lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah fucker.. I got something in the works but not for boty.. Just had my reasons for picking up Spawn and Storm.... I will be working with John West on a new project....


nice now i know its going to be bad ass ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

VS












lmfao.. Spawn would lose in a heart beat.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice now i know its going to be bad ass ...


and you know Wet-N-Wild will be in the mix as well... Going to sit donw with John this Thursday and go over a few things.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah fucker.. I got something in the works but not for boty.. Just had my reasons for picking up Spawn and Storm.... I will be working with John West on a new project....


damn I was thinking bout buying spawn next month if it didn't sell


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> damn I was thinking bout buying spawn next month if it didn't sell


lol.. I been talking with John for almost a year about Spawn. I had to have the bike being that I am bron and raised in San Franciso it's part os frisco's lowrider history..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You will have a better chance going with storm to compete for the bike spot since its never won


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> You will have a better chance going with storm to compete for the bike spot since ots its never one


Not looking to go for toty with either of them..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

But it would be nice to see them compete


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> But it would be nice to see them compete


X2.. both bikes were well ahead of there time would be cool to see and let all these newbys see how bikes were built back in the day..DETAIUL DETAIL DETAIL....!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> X2.. both bikes were well ahead of there time would be cool to see and let all these newbys see how bikes were built back in the day..DETAIUL DETAIL DETAIL....!!!


Good way to put it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Would be real dope if not only those two came to the show but a lot of the other ledgends as well... Have all them come out of storage for one big reunion show on the lrm tour. Just sayin


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> X2.. both bikes were well ahead of there time would be cool to see and let all these newbys see how bikes were built back in the day..DETAIUL DETAIL DETAIL....!!!




True. I will just show them. And if they place anything than great if not I'm really not worried. Just nice to see them back at shows


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Would be real dope if not only those two came to the show but a lot of the other ledgends as well... Have all them come out of storage for one big reunion show on the lrm tour. Just sayin


That's would be bad ass... these bikes will be at every show I attend.. John West might go to Woodland with me, he has not made his mind up yet lol.. I will see him Thursday and find out for sure.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

96tein said:


> Can win twice. Has to have a full makeover before able to compete again....
> Atleast from what im understanding....
> Lunch money for example took toty maxed out an in mesa az. He had all new frame built an base coated ready for paint. Word on the street is he is out of the game now an sold LM but im callin bs he aint done. lol
> So like I said I understand it as can take two consecutive titles, major mods to frame get done an can come baack for another run.. Or just take the title maxed out an leave it at that... If im wrong somebofy please correct me. Cause im not 100% sure


I promise u hes not showing cuz i own that frame now, hes not even going to vegas... frame is back in primer


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I promise u hes not showing cuz i own that frame now, hes not even going to vegas... frame is back in primer


Uh ha we will see ....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

why whoud he do that kinda like is one love retired after 1 title


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Take it out to the Texas wego shows and show them what's up.


There seems to be a small group of people that like to keep the name Texas in their mouth...I guess they like the taste of it.....these people always try in send some one or tell someone else to show Texas whats up...For these people i must say load up your car, fill up the tank and drive your ass down here.......For everyone else good luck this weekend.....and for those that are talking bout coming down jus to check out the sceen and hang out the BBQ is going down at my house!!..... 
We not hating welcome all from Cali to Florida. And if we run out off food sorry my bad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> There seems to be a small group of people that like to keep the name Texas in their mouth...I guess they like the taste of it.....these people always try in send some one or tell someone else to show Texas whats up...For these people i must say load up your car, fill up the tank and drive your ass down here.......For everyone else good luck this weekend.....and for those that are talking bout coming down jus to check out the sceen and hang out the BBQ is going down at my house!!.....
> We not hating welcome all from Cali to Florida. And if we run out off food sorry my bad


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so where's the bbq at isaac? Lets make it a down south event.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i know a few top contenders if they placed for vegas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Its funny when the person that agrees is one of the biggest anti texas cheerleaders


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> so where's the bbq at isaac? Lets make it a down south event.


We usually do it for the LOS MAG SHO. we can try an plan it out


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Uh ha we will see ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Its funny when the person that agrees is one of the biggest anti texas cheerleaders


You talking about me bro? How am I anti Texas when I have family there and I just went on vacation there? :dunno:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I myself have nothin against texas, HellBoy was built there (frame)... If I come out there it wont be untile next season. I myself just wanna check it out win or lose if I can hang so be it if not I tried. That an I hear the bbq is off the hook.. LoL


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You talking about me bro? How am I anti Texas when I have family there and I just went on vacation there? :dunno:


Guess you have to go back and read alot of your post. It gets real old an is played out


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

96tein said:


> I myself have nothin against texas, HellBoy was built there (frame)... If I come out there it wont be untile next season. I myself just wanna check it out win or lose if I can hang so be it if not I tried. That an I hear the bbq is off the hook.. LoL


Whats up kevin. We wecolme all. Jus let me kno when you plan too an we can see what shows are around that time to make sure the drive is worth it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Guess you have to go back and read alot of your post. It gets real old an is played out


I have to say I'm honestly confused cause I thought we were cool after meeting at the show in San bernardino a few years ago but I guess not. I guess that explains why you were quiet and shy the whole time I saw you there. If there are some issues you wanted to talk to me about or bring up then that was the perfect opportunity to go over them. I think our hotel rooms were even across from each other.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CHINA TWIST GONNA TAKE BOTY. YALL AINT READY


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Im quiet cuz i dont talk to anyone. Sounds like you have beef cuz i didnt talk to you 3 yrs ago i didnt kno i was suppose to stop an have an in depth conversation with you. And its not nothin personal with you. If you take a offense then maybe i hit a nerve.....the way i look at it is cali, texas, az, and florida all have had their time to shine and have proven they are the best at what they do.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ok back to topic so who ya think is going to take it this year street,mild,full, rad


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Good luck to all that make it out there also be safe on them long drives and stay AWAKE!!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> ok back to topic so who ya think is going to take it this year street,mild,full, rad


I think SR has a good chance this year myself


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> I think SR has a good chance this year myself


will see


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> CHINA TWIST GONNA TAKE BOTY. YALL AINT READY


Shutup nikka this is real talk here, take yo ass back to pedal car thread, ****** up in this chat will straight kill yo ass:ninja:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I KNOW WICH BIKE GETS MY VOTE AND IT WIL BE IN WOODLAND..WITH UPGRADES...TD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> True. I will just show them. And if they place anything than great if not I'm really not worried. Just nice to see them back at shows


that's what I had in mind for spawn


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> that's what I had in mind for spawn


:thumbsup: great minds think alike lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 548213
View attachment 548213


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 548213
> View attachment 548213


 dam


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So as of last weekend that now puts who all in the running for boty/toty

Azteca 
Spawn 
lil maldito
Hellboy
M.o.s.
I forgot whoelse for bikes?

An as of right now 
La Diabalita
Lunch Money 
An the dragon trike that just busted out for toty......

I know I forgottin a few these are just people I know an met so far. Gonna be intresting year


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> So as of last weekend that now puts who all in the running for boty/toty
> 
> Azteca
> *Riddler Resurrected J/K
> ...


fixed!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> So as of last weekend that now puts who all in the running for boty/toty
> 
> Azteca
> Spawn
> ...


Bikes..Tony O pirate bike
Trikes..green with envy..goodtimes..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Bikes..Tony O pirate bike
> Trikes..green with envy..goodtimes..


Yes sir thanks john I went blank to damn early right now lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

im gonna say spawn for boty if it has display and lil diabalita for toty. Its time for 12"toty...just my 2cents.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> im gonna say spawn for boty if it has display and lil diabalita for toty. Its time for 12"toty...just my 2cents.


Yeah if diabalita shows up, I think points wise he has it. Unless ro really shows up with LM. As for boty tuf to say


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Who has a copy of the bike rule's ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just want to clear the air.... I did not buy Spawn to compete for BOTY I have my owns reasons for why I bought Spawn and I will continue to show the bike. If they allow the bike to compete than great but that is not my intensions I am just out having fun showing the bike.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> Who has a copy of the bike rule's ?


I know you know the bike rules like the back of your hand bro.... Mr. 4x Boty :worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I know you know the bike rules like the back of your hand bro.... Mr. 4x Boty :worship:


back in the day only a 20 inch could win bike or trike of the year :drama:


whats up ROLO thanks for shooting my number to john we talked for a cool minute .
you need to make spawn a 3 wheeler and go for trike of the year with some of that zenith stash your sitting on :shh:
:drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> back in the day only a 20 inch could win bike or trike of the year :drama:
> 
> 
> whats up ROLO thanks for shooting my number to john we talked for a cool minute .
> ...


Hahaha good idea Mike... you gonna make it out to Vegas bro?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hahaha good idea Mike... you gonna make it out to Vegas bro?


maybe saturday for move in then leave to the pomona swap meet to pick up some more zeniths sets .


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> maybe saturday for move in then leave to the pomona swap meet to pick up some more zeniths sets .


if you make it out Saturday hit me up... PM sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How meny bikes are going for the tittle are realy rideable ?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> How meny bikes are going for the tittle are realy rideable ?


good question..........:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> How meny bikes are going for the tittle are realy rideable ?


Well if I lossin my axle bolts up so (tightend them so it dont roll around) the wheels roll freeley an I was about two foot tall I could ride my bike lol...i build to be ridable I just tighten shit down.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> How meny bikes are going for the tittle are realy rideable ?


I dont think to many of them are.. I know Lil Maldito can be riden


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I dont think to many of them are.. I know Lil Maldito can be riden


True


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> True


you will catch me riding Spawn in Vegas!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shit the sprite commercial has proof of spawn an storm riding


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> How meny bikes are going for the tittle are realy rideable ?


there's a differance between rideable and operable:rimshot:before some ass hole protest's some one make sure the fucker is atleast showing a bike :fingerr in the same catagorie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> Who has a copy of the bike rule's ?


Sounds like a plan to make Casino Dreamin 5th time year BOTY


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Sounds like a plan to make Casino Dreamin 5th time year BOTY


would have done it 13 years ago by adding a 3 wheel back end :inout:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> there's a differance between rideable and operable:rimshot:before some ass hole protest's some one make sure the fucker is atleast showing a bike :fingerr in the same catagorie


Lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> would have done it 13 years ago by adding a 3 wheel back end :inout:


Though you were looking for the rule 
"Ten years after a bike wins Bike Of The Year it is eligible for the title once again for another two wins"


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Though you were looking for the rule
> "Ten years after a bike wins Bike Of The Year it is eligible for the title once again for another two wins"


And new ownership constitutes as a change to bike making eligable for another run as well...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

96tein said:


> And new ownership constitutes as a change to bike making eligable for another run as well...


does any one have this in writting from lowrider magazine ?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> does any one have this in writting from lowrider magazine ?


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

humm u got a point there .......


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> does any one have this in writting from lowrider magazine ?


Not in writing but heard it from richard (judge) himself at the woodland show....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lowrider bike's are a lot different from car's they don't have a vin# and registration like a car where it's nation wide to track down ownership.

question is sick productions judging off lowrider magazines rule's or there rule's ?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

have him to put it in writing with a lowrider magazine letter head with JOE RAYS signature on the bottom :rimshot:
i might have to give casino to my son :shh:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> Who has a copy of the bike rule's ?


 1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. _*Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration.*_ Judges reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. _*Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, in the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.*_

 2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify the registration table or Lowrider Merchandise Booth. Questions or clarifications should be presented to the Go-Lo show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges' discretion based on modifications.

 3. OPERABILITY: *Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to ...*
* (1) pedal its full circumference*​​​* (2) brake normally*​​​* (3) make a left and right turn.*​​​ 
 4. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle.

 5. ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes.

 7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or designed parts.

 9. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Go-Lo office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

 10. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole discretion of the judges.
-​​​-​​​*CATEGORIES / CLASSIFICATIONS*​​​ 1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.
UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.
PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike.

 2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS: Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc.
Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

 3. CLASSIFICATIONS: Following are the classes to be judged for the 2004 Lowrider Evolution Bicycle Tour. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. There may be a variance in classification depending on the number of vehicles in a particular class. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.)
MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc.
FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc.
RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
​​​Bicycle Classes​​​​​​**12-inch *​​​(1st Place Only)​​​​​​*16-inch*
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​​​​*20-inch*
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​​​​Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes​​​​​​*Semi *​​​Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​​​​*Full*
Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​​​​*Radical*
Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)​​​​​​Special Interest​​​​​​_*First Place only will be awarded in this category. All other categories have a First, Second and Third Place._​​​_-_​​​_-_​​​*JUDGING*​​​ 1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS: Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

 2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

 3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except "Best of Show" winners. All score sheets will be available through Go-Lo office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only._ *Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.*_

_ 4. _POINT SYSTEM: Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:


_*FRAME MODIFICATION*__*45*__*PAINT*_*25*_*UPHOLSTERY*_*20*_*PLATING*_*20*_*MURALS*_*20*_*WHEELS / TIRES*_*20*_*CRAFTSMANSHIP / DETAIL*_*20*_*DISPLAY*__*15*__*CUSTOM PARTS*__*15*__*ACCESSORIES*__*15*__*GRAPHICS*_*15*_*PINSTRIPING*_*15*_*ENGRAVING*_*10**TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS**250*
​​_-​__-*AWARDS / PRIZES*​1. For each category three trophies will be awarded (except for 12" bicycles, where only First Prize will be awarded).
2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00 
3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00
(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) "Best of Show" prize.)
4. The following Special Awards will also be offered...
Best Paint Best GraphicsBest DisplayBest UpholsteryBest Use of AccessoriesBest MuralsBest Body ModificationsBest PlatingBest EngravingMost Club Members(judged on the number of bicycles attending the show in that club)​Two-wheel Lowrider Bike of the Year and Trike of the Year (Must have placed First, Second or Third "Best of Show" at a Go-Lo sponsored event in order to qualify for the Super Show.)
Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.​_


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> have him to put it in writing with a lowrider magazine letter head with JOE RAYS signature on the bottom :rimshot:
> i might have to give casino to my son :shh:


HAHA THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT MIKE..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like the west coast might bring the tittle back


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> 1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. _*Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration.*_ Judges reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. _*Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, in the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.*_
> 
> 2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify the registration table or Lowrider Merchandise Booth. Questions or clarifications should be presented to the Go-Lo show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges' discretion based on modifications.
> 
> ...


*these are golo rule's there not judging any more 
IT SHOULD HAVE A DATE FOR 2012:drama:show year *


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> have him to put it in writing with a lowrider magazine letter head with JOE RAYS signature on the bottom :rimshot:
> i might have to give casino to my son :shh:


Thats what im waiting for... I would live to see it in person again


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

96tein said:


> Thats what im waiting for... I would live to see it in person again


Damn ill have to buy a last minute ticket to Vegas!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

A. GENERAL
1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.
2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications.
3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; (C) make a left and right turn.
4. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle.
5. ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes.
7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.
9. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.
10. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges.
B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS
1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.
UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.
PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
Page 10 of 11
ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike
2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.
Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.
3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications.
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)
MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.
FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.
RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
4. Bicycle Classes
12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Page 11 of 11
C. JUDGING
1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.
2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.
3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except ―Best of Show‖ winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.
4. POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:
FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250
D. AWARDS/PRIZES
1. For each category three trophies will be awarded
2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00
(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) ―Best of Show‖ prize.)
4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications







Is this up todate?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lots of good quotes up in here. While we're at it, I think we need to open up the 26" catagory too cause its not like back in the day.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lesstime said:


> A. GENERAL
> 1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.
> 2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications.
> 3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; (C) make a left and right turn.
> ...




no date:scrutinize: i dont see any thing on change of owner ship


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Do they even follow the rules anymore


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Do they even follow the rules anymore


They make them as they go


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> have him to put it in writing with a lowrider magazine letter head with JOE RAYS signature on the bottom :rimshot:
> i might have to give casino to my son :shh:


Ooohhhh dang mike you gotta bring back casino dreamin!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> They make them as they go


watch out if the homie had it out with the old lady:yes: or he can't handle pressure


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Ooohhhh dang mike you gotta bring back casino dreamin!


if i do i will only bring it out exhibition olny :h5: i need a copy of your magazine homie


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

as far as i see candy paint is a major mod thats crazy so Trill OG should of been in radical...

2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS: Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows: Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> if i do i will only bring it out exhibition olny :h5: i need a copy of your magazine homie


Would be nice if maybe 2013 show Lowrider promoted bring back bikes from the 90's since its doing that flash back stuff with all of the recent magazines. Where are they now, not only with bikes but with cars also. It be a good opportunity for some OG to clean off the dust and polish up that gold.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

next year in vegas they should do a memory lane line up whit drippin 69, casino dreamin, spawn, storm and other bikes that that stoped showing in the 90's


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the judge from woodland show going to judge vegas show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Or call the next tour the "Blast from the Past tour" and feature a ton of the old back in the day rides for each stop. like contact the owner's that have had the old school rides and specialy invite them to show.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Is the judge from woodland show going to judge vegas show.


Hope not


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Hope not


I would have to agree


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> Is the judge from woodland show going to judge vegas show.


no i dought it the main bike judge is from AZ


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> next year in vegas they should do a memory lane line up whit drippin 69, casino dreamin, spawn, storm and other bikes that that stoped showing in the 90's


If that was the case. I would bring mine out... Next year will be 15 years since I showed it..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Would be nice if maybe 2013 show Lowrider promoted bring back bikes from the 90's since its doing that flash back stuff with all of the recent magazines. Where are they now, not only with bikes but with cars also. It be a good opportunity for some OG to clean off the dust and polish up that gold.


They did that back in '96 @ the L.A Super Show. It was called the History Tour..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> If that was the case. I would bring mine out... Next year will be 15 years since I showed it..


nice


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

78mc said:


> They did that back in '96 @ the L.A Super Show. It was called the History Tour..


wasn't that in 97 the last year of the real L.A. show 

time fly's Mike :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> wasn't that in 97 the last year of the real L.A. show
> 
> time fly's Mike :h5:


what up Mike.... I will hit you up later bro. Sorry I coulnd not get back to you yesterday I didnt leave John's house till about 10:30 or so.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck to all of you going for the title, wish i could be there. hopefully i'll get the chance to see the pics


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasnt Pocket Change supposed to be at Woodland to qualify?? did he go or does anyone have pics of that trike??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wasnt Pocket Change supposed to be at Woodland to qualify?? did he go or does anyone have pics of that trike??


no pocket change wasn't at woodland.. alot of people that said they were going to be there didnt show up lol FLASH!!!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Or call the next tour the "Blast from the Past tour" and feature a ton of the old back in the day rides for each stop. like contact the owner's that have had the old school rides and specialy invite them to show.


That would be bad ass, I here in San Diego there was not as much competition other than glenn Pablo, ME and a few other guys. I would bring my bike out too, it's been sitting since 98 after the lrm
Feature.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wasnt Pocket Change supposed to be at Woodland to qualify?? did he go or does anyone have pics of that trike??


I think he got it confused with empire shows but he's being sponsored so he ain't really building it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> wasn't that in 97 the last year of the real L.A. show
> 
> time fly's Mike :h5:


'96 Mike.. Remember '97 was up in Sac-Town.. Yeah it does Mike. We are getting old!! LOL!! How about you bring back your club..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> That would be bad ass, I here in San Diego there was not as much competition other than glenn Pablo, ME and a few other guys. I would bring my bike out too, it's been sitting since 98 after the lrm
> Feature.


Glenn's bike was bad ass!! One of the all time greats..


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Glenn's bike was bad ass!! One of the all time greats..


I agree


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> They did that back in '96 @ the L.A Super Show. It was called the History Tour..


Well its almost 20 years later so there is a lot of stuff thats out there, hopefully most of it is still in good shape but it would give a reason for some OG's to come out with there bikes again. Its good to reflect and see how far the lowrider sense has changed, went from OG Schwinn parts to twisted parts and warren wheels and now were in the plasma era. Have Danny bring Claim Jumper from from Japan and call the LBM crew back together, Nathan and Saul!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there still a sweet kolors BC?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would join if there was


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I would join if there was


I remember that club, they had some badass bikes.. just wondering if they still had a chptr somewhere


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I remember that club, they had some badass bikes.. just wondering if they still had a chptr somewhere


NOPE NO CHAPTERS CLOSED ALING TINE AGI FRON WHAT I HEARD..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Glenn's bike was bad ass!! One of the all time greats..


Yes it was, never seen it since we did the photo shoot for lrm together


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Is there still a sweet kolors BC?


NO, but Gonzalo the president is still around he has GE ANTIQUES IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. I was going to join that club too but it was going to be hard since I was I'm San Diego and had to go to meetings in L.A.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> NO, but Gonzalo the president is still around he has GE ANTIQUES IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. I was going to join that club too but it was going to be hard since I was I'm San Diego and had to go to meetings in L.A.


he had to close his door's but i have his cell number and see him at pomona swap meet he's a cool homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> he had to close his door's but i have his cell number and see him at pomona swap meet he's a cool homie


you think he would be down to bring it back


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> he had to close his door's but i have his cell number and see him at pomona swap meet he's a cool homie


Yeah bro, they where all Kool people. It would be bad ass to bring up some clubs from back then. 
Sweet kolors
Finest kreations
Legions
Passion
City of roses
To name a few.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyone pm their number do I can send a few pictures of my bike ? I sold the trike kit with the x rack and love seat, turned the bike into a 2 wheeler and now it just sits on a closet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> he had to close his door's but i have his cell number and see him at pomona swap meet he's a cool homie


What about your club making a come back Mike???


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE=Amahury760;16001717]Yeah bro, they where all Kool people. It would be bad ass to bring up some clubs from back then. 
Sweet kolors
Finest kreations
Legions
Passion
City of roses
To name a few. [/QUOTE]

X2


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Well its almost 20 years later so there is a lot of stuff thats out there, hopefully most of it is still in good shape but it would give a reason for some OG's to come out with there bikes again. Its good to reflect and see how far the lowrider sense has changed, went from OG Schwinn parts to twisted parts and warren wheels and now were in the plasma era. Have Danny bring Claim Jumper from from Japan and call the LBM crew back together, Nathan and Saul!


That would be cool!! See how many bikes would come out..


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

78mc said:


> Glenn's bike was bad ass!! One of the all time greats..


We'res glen now ??


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Eddiebaja said:


> We'res glen now ??


Not sure, when he stopped showing his bike there where rumors that he was building a truck, but that's it.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

watch out now......Majestics we ready.........


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> if i do i will only bring it out exhibition olny :h5: i need a copy of your magazine homie


Are you going to vegas?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hellboy 2012 boty


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MOS BOTY......:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> MOS BOTY......:thumbsup:


MOS ....... Bad ass ! Hands down BOTY


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Or not unless u have a $25,000 bike ......


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> hellboy 2012 boty


Wow thanks john, means a lot commin from you...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IF MOS SHOWS UP IT'S A WRAP IF NOT...."LIL MALDITO" IS MY PIC...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i thought MOS already won twice before


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> IF MOS SHOWS UP IT'S A WRAP IF NOT...."LIL MALDITO" IS MY PIC...


So what did yall decide on Spawn?? i was reading then got tired and took a crap and forgot which topic i was reading... is spawn eligible ? ten year rule??? new owner rule??? I would love to see all battle it out, Spawn, Azteca, Maldito, Hellboy, for BOTY..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> i thought MOS already won twice before


He won once, then remember TonyO and his Bankroll was supposed to bust out and challenged him so he did mods to tank and paint to anticipate a close match, but no TonyO so he won twice but only once with the body as is...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So what did yall decide on Spawn?? i was reading then got tired and took a crap and forgot which topic i was reading... is spawn eligible ? ten year rule??? new owner rule??? I would love to see all battle it out, Spawn, Azteca, Maldito, Hellboy, for BOTY..


well now that spawn got the display back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> He won once, then remember TonyO and his Bankroll was supposed to bust out and challenged him so he did mods to tank and paint to anticipate a close match, but no TonyO so he won twice but only once with the body as is...:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> well now that spawn got the display back


....... yes?....... does that mean hes eligible???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:yes:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> ....... yes?....... does that mean hes eligible???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

1993- GOLD RUSH
1994- FIELD OF DREAMS
1995- TWISTED OBESSIONS
96-99 CASINO DREAMIN
2000- WOLVERINE
01-02 SPAWN
2003- WOLVERINE
04-05- PROPHECY
06-07- PINNACLE
08-09- MAN OF STEEL
2010-LADY DEATH
2011- ONE LUV
2012- ?




LET KEEP THE LIST GOING .....NOT SURE IF SPAWN CAN WIN AGAIN UNLESS HE DOES 2MAJOR MODS AND MOS AS SAME WAY OR NEW FRAME


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIKE OF THE YEAR 


97 FATAL ATTRACTION
98 CROW
99-00 KNIGHT QUEST
01 LIVIN LEGEND
02 LIL OUTER LIMIT
03-04 DRAGON REVENGE
05 LIL OUTER LIMIT 
06 POCKET CHANGE
07 LUNCH MONEY ( OLD FRAME )
08 MEXICA
09 RESIDENT EVIL
2010 -2011 LUNCH MONEY WITH NEW FRAME
2012 ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

General LRM
2012 Lowrider Rules


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 550055


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 550056


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 550057


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

i didnt make it cuz my parts jus got done an my frame at the paint shop ..so yall lucky  next year i will be there in full force :machinegun::guns:to bring ToTy to **DALLA$**


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Like they say pics or it didn't happen


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Like they say pics or it didn't happen


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

cum get u sum said:


> i didnt make it cuz my parts jus got done an my frame at the paint shop ..so yall lucky  next year i will be there in full force :machinegun::guns:to bring ToTy to **DALLA$**


I'll be ready for it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

X3


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

i dnt no how to up load pixs but yall will see it nexts year homies
:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> i dnt no how to up load pixs but yall will see it nexts year homies
> :thumbsup:


'

word


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cum get u sum said:


> i didnt make it cuz my parts jus got done an my frame at the paint shop ..so yall lucky  next year i will be there in full force :machinegun::guns:to bring ToTy to **DALLA$**


and boty will be outa ft worth. texas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cum get u sum said:


> i dnt no how to up load pixs but yall will see it nexts year homies
> :thumbsup:


Well it didn't happen lol


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

​I KNOW I WONT BEAT LUNCH MONEY OR DIABLITA BUT I'M ALSO A CONTENDER FOR TRICKLE OF THE YEAR. I HAVE NEW UPGRADES COMING UP FOR VEGAS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck out there David  gt up brother


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck out there David  gt up brother


Thanks hope everything turns out good with u .


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

David Cervantes said:


> ​I KNOW I WONT BEAT LUNCH MONEY OR DIABLITA BUT I'M ALSO A CONTENDER FOR TRICKLE OF THE YEAR. I HAVE NEW UPGRADES COMING UP FOR VEGAS.


good luck homie.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

we will seee


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> good luck homie.





GRACIAS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:naughty::shh:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE THE BOTY N TOTY SHOW ALL THEIR FUNCTIONS WORK IN ORDER TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE THE BOTY N TOTY SHOW ALL THEIR FUNCTIONS WORK IN ORDER TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR...[/QUOTE
> There supposed to do that already but I think the judge has a hard time noticing it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would rather see a traditional class of the year instead of watching another overly done bike that's cluttered with shit all over it win


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I would rather see a traditional class of the year instead of watching another overly done bike that's cluttered with shit all over it win


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I would rather see a traditional class of the year instead of watching another overly done bike that's cluttered with shit all over it win


 Agree...


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

hey john you no how that BIG $RO$ DO IT BIG TRUST ME YALL BETTER GET YALL $$$ UP CUZ AM CUMIN HARD REAL HARD THAT I DNT NEED A DISPLAY TO WIN CUZ IL BE MAXS OUT ON POINTS toty an boty bck to TX JUS LIKE POCKET CHANGE AN PROPHECY DID REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY$$ *RFFR*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I would rather see a traditional class of the year instead of watching another overly done bike that's cluttered with shit all over it win


I back you with that homie . :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

cum get u sum said:


> hey john you no how that BIG $RO$ DO IT BIG TRUST ME YALL BETTER GET YALL $$$ UP CUZ AM CUMIN HARD REAL HARD THAT I DNT NEED A DISPLAY TO WIN CUZ IL BE MAXS OUT ON POINTS toty an boty bck to TX JUS LIKE POCKET CHANGE AN PROPHECY DID REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY$$ *RFFR*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> I back you with that homie . :thumbsup:


X760 on that.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> I back you with that homie . :thumbsup:


I would be happy to donate money for that trophy to be made


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I would be happy to donate money for that trophy to be made


I thought my bike weighed alot but i see other bike's with everything including the kitchen sink and the back yard fence im suprised
tires havent poped :loco:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BOTY....LIL MALDITO...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> I thought my bike weighed alot but i see other bike's with everything including the kitchen sink and the back yard fence im suprised
> tires havent poped :loco:


Lmao


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE THE BOTY N TOTY SHOW ALL THEIR FUNCTIONS WORK IN ORDER TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR...


HOMIE,BEEN SAID TIME AFTA TIME,EVEN HAD THE SHORTYS TAKE THE TRIKES IN 2010 TO RYDE IN THE MAIN HALL,TO THE LIMIT,1ST EVER TRIKE WITH A BED SIZZORLIFT AND SPINNIN BED AND MY SHORTYS GANGSTA BOOGIE,PLAYIN THE DVD SYSTEM AND HAVING ALL THE LIGHTS LIT UP(TURN SIGNALS/FRONT HEADLIGHT)




EVEN LEFT THE LIGHTS ON OVERNIGHT,BUT IT SEEMS SUM 1 TOLD THE FIREMARSHALL THE GANGSTA WAS USING ELECTRICITY,WHEN IT WASN'T,SO IT DIDNT PLACE.....




AND THIS YR ,THE BIKE PREZ TOOK FEELIN BLUE FOR A RYDE.....


----------

